# ثوره الـــ Lga حاجه رهييييييييييبه



## The_Hero (4 يناير 2006)

*ثوره الـــ Lga حاجه رهييييييييييبه*

*مساء الخير يجماعه*
*اخراخبار الكمبيروتر ....................*
*ثوره البروسيسور الـــ LGA و ده نظام بورده كامله غير اليى احنا نعرفها مواصفاتها اليى وصلتنى كالاتى :*
*بروسيسور 1 جيجا بدون اى سنون يعنى ممسوح من تحت و ليه بورده مخصوص غير اليى نعرفها و نوع كروت و رامات و باور سبلاى كمان مخصوصين.*

*يجماعه حاجه خراااافه.:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *
*اليى معاه معلومات عن الجهاز الجديد ده يحبايب ياريت يبلغنا.*
*ربنا معاكو*


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

صحيح.. ثورة جديدة من انتيل, انا قريت الموضوع بالانجليزي على الرابط التالي

http://www.a1-electronics.net/Intel_Section/CPUs/Pentium4_LGA-775_June04.shtml


سلام ونعمة


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

انتا شوفته يا هيرو


----------

